# Pre Poo'ing vs Deep Con. vs Co-washing?



## sunshyne_krissy (May 19, 2006)

*Which of the three do you get the most optimal results? As for me It's most def. Co-washing once a week.*










MY Co-wash regimen:

Once a week: Mix half bottle of VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie Cond. w/ too med. squirts of Pantene R&N Cond. 1 squirts of NTM, 2 TBSP. honey, and 2 cap fulls of castor oil, one squirt of jojoba oil, 2 caps of EVOO, and two small squirts of NExuss Humectress Cond. mix until my arm hurts.. Add two TSP. of MSM warmed and mixed in 1/4c. spring water and 20 drops of Eucaliptus Oil. Then its ready! Smoothe/pour over wet braids in the shower and squeeze/mush it in roll up into a mushy bun on top of my head (then i shower while its workin its magic) then bucket large amounts of water over it to rinse. The end results in extra soft hair and fresh braids. 

Then I spray with my homemade MTG concoction to seal in the moisture.


----------



## filthyfresh (May 19, 2006)

Pre-pooing doesn't help me too much. However, CW and DC helps me immensely. Although I may start adding some EO to my CW in order to help me along.


----------



## flyjump00 (May 19, 2006)

I love all of the above.  However...I guess I would have to say deep conditioning is the best for me.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 20, 2006)

i don't pre-poo or do conditioner washes. i don't see the point! i do regular shampoo and deep conditioning twice a week and that gets me great results!!


----------



## Victorian (May 20, 2006)

I do all three!  I co-wash 6 days a week, and on my shampoo day I will either pre-poo or deep condition, depending on what I feel like doing.  But I think con washing is the most important thing I do


----------



## MizaniMami (May 20, 2006)

I do all three. I love each equally though. But I marked DC because I think this is essential is my routine. The others I can get away without doing.

But co-washing makes my hair so soft and so does pre-pooing.


----------



## morehairplease (May 20, 2006)

I voted not sure b/c I haven't did any of them consistenly enough to know . However, that will def. change as of next week.


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2006)

I voted Co-washing... but I don't pre-poo nor deep condition.


----------



## Tene (May 20, 2006)

Co washing does it for me, but deep conditioning does also.


----------



## Cichelle (May 20, 2006)

Co-washing, without a doubt. I do it every day and it has been very good for my hair. Pre-pooing doesn't do much for me. Deep conditioning is good, but I do it rarely.


----------



## wadadligyal (May 20, 2006)

Co washing is a must in order for me to stretch relaxers!!!!!!!
Deep conditioning helps also!!!!
I don't pre poo often enough to draw a conclusion on this technique but I've heard other rave about it!!!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (May 20, 2006)

Not sure. CW makes my hair unbelievably soft. Deep conditioning gives me strength and softness. I can always tell when I don't pre-poo - my hair has a different feel. For great hair I like them all


----------



## EMJazzy (May 20, 2006)

I pre-poo'd with some cheap conditioner mixed with coconut oil for the first time yesterday then I poo'd and dc w/MNT...... I really like the results....I think I will be adding this to my regimen.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 21, 2006)

*I Co Wash more than I deep condition or prepoo. Co Washing is a big part of my regimen, so it gets my vote.  *


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 21, 2006)

im lost... what is co wash?


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 22, 2006)

It's when you wash with a conditioner instead of a shampoo.


----------



## Deniece (May 24, 2006)

I like co-washes alot...


----------



## amy1234 (May 24, 2006)

I think deep conditioning works best for me. I may con-wash every once in a while when I am lazy with my hair or want to give it a break from the heat.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 26, 2006)

I voted for pre-poo because it's the only thing that gets my ends really soft, however I use all three techniques once a week.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 26, 2006)

I vote deep condition.

If I pre poo with protein (Keraphix) and then clarify (poo) would I wash away all the protein?


----------



## beana (May 26, 2006)

I voted Deep conditioning since i rarely prepoo (like 3x'a year ). CW washes just add build up and do not fit into my hair routine.  In the summer, if my scalp feels too yucky in between washes I rinse my hair, use a cheap conditioner to comb through, style it with oil and serum then fix in a low braid... i dont do this often because I don't like dealing with airdried hair (aside from rollersets) .. but i dont think that benefits my hair in any noticeable way


----------



## MizaniMami (May 26, 2006)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I vote deep condition.
> 
> If I pre poo with protein (Keraphix) and then clarify (poo) would I wash away all the protein?


 
Personally I think so. Before I clarify, I never pre-poo, I feel like it defeats the purpose.

You could clarify, then co-wash with watered down keraphix, Then proceed to deep conditioner.


----------



## bonedacious99 (May 26, 2006)

I'm also confused.  What's the difference between pre-poo and deep conditioning?


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 26, 2006)

bonedacious99 said:
			
		

> I'm also confused. What's the difference between pre-poo and deep conditioning?


 
Some people call hot oil treatments pre- poo..  But to me its basically a concoction of usually oil or conditioner (or both) that you lather on to dry hair and let it sit a few minutes up to 1 day before you shampoo. For me its just EVOO a few hours before I get ready to 'poo but NOT on my braids...only when my hair is out of braids. Tried it with braids and...


----------



## mochamadness (May 29, 2006)

MissVee said:
			
		

> I vote deep condition.
> 
> If I pre poo with protein (Keraphix) and then clarify (poo) would I wash away all the protein?



When I clarify, I don't pre-poo only because when you clarify you are looking for that deep down clean. So IMO I think it may be a waste of product.


----------



## mochamadness (May 29, 2006)

For me, it's a toss up between pre-pooing and deep conditioning. Both are key essentials to my regimen.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (May 29, 2006)

I just started being consistent with pre-pooing and I definitely like the ease it's afforded me with detangling. I've also noticed that my hair is shinier and more pliable. 

However, deep conditioning takes the cake. It's a must in my regimen in order to keep my hair healthy and thick. I will NOT skip DCing under any condition...

CO washes are great for stretching/transitioning. My only hangup with them is the additional manipulation if I do one mid-week. Nevertheless, they're great for keeping new growth soft and manageable.


----------



## hottopic (May 29, 2006)

I like all three


----------



## nelli711 (May 29, 2006)

Deep conditioning all the way for me. I felt that pre-poo'ing didn't make a difference in my hair. I've tried co-washing but I wasn't consistent with it to come to a real conclusion about if it benefited me or not.


----------



## Victory1 (May 29, 2006)

I like all 3, but never skip deep conditioning on my shampoo days (which is every Saturday).  I now pre-poo with a protein conditioner on dry hair with a heat cap for at least 30 minutes (Bone Marrow, GPB, ORS Mayo, or Lekair Cholesterol Plus), then I shampoo (Elucene, Sebastion, Nioxin, or CON), and last I use a moiturizing conditioner for my deep condition (Elucene, Sebastian, or Nioxin).  My hair loves it!  I skip the pre-poo step when I'm clarifying, then I use the protein conditioner, follow by the moisterizing conditioner.  I only Co-wash on the 4th week after a relaxer (every Tuesday & Thursday night); I get a relaxer every 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## macherieamour (May 29, 2006)

I pre-poo and deep cond. I dont CW cause I heat style my hair and I only wanna do that once a week. BY that time, I need shampoo


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I do all three. I love each equally though. But I marked DC because I think this is essential is my routine. The others I can get away without doing.
> 
> But co-washing makes my hair so soft and so does pre-pooing.


 
ITA, but I picked co-washing just because I do more often than the others.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 19, 2006)

Since I'm working out so much I don't have time to pre-poo, I con wash after every workout and shampoo and DC once per week. That seems to be working magic. This is all very new for me!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 19, 2006)

Even though I do all three almost everyday, I picked pre-pooing because I've been doing it the longest and most consistently.


----------



## ScorpioLuv70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Pre-poo with EVOO and/or ORS Mayonnaise (when needing extra moisture) and deep condition after every weekly wash (15 min. to 1 hour) depending on my time allowance. Wish I had the time to do CWâ€™s during the week, but what Iâ€™m doing now keeps my hair in good condition. Keeping it simple with no complaints. For me, the less manipulation, the better.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Oct 19, 2006)

since I started this journey, I've tried a version of every method and I concluded that I really need to look at the condition of my hair on wash day.  Last week my hair was lacking moisture so I decided to pre-poo w/ blended avacado and then proceed w/ my moisturizing poos and conditioner.  My hair turned out fabulous.  There are times when my hair seemingly lacks protein and I proceed to pre-poo w/ regular mayo mixed w/ an egg yolk and proceed w/ my poo and deep conditioner and if I'm lucky, my hair is fine and I just poo and deep condition w/ a balanced shampoo.  I've learned that hair is a science.  Seriously....but it's in the best condition it's ever been in since I was in college and that was years ago (I'm telling my age) but....for me it depends.


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2006)

A pre-poo saved my hair today.


----------



## ak46 (Oct 25, 2006)

I do all 3. I've been deep conditioning since I started my hair journey but I just started pre-pooing and co-washing about 2-3 months ago.  

- I love *pre-pooing* because it detangles my hair and makes it easier for me to wash.
- *deep conditiong* is a ritual I do every time I shampoo.  I love it. it makes my hair feel so good.  I love it  .
- I've only done *co-washes* with braids on so I can't really say how it makes my hair feel but it makes the braids feel great.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Oct 25, 2006)

To be honest i picked don't know because I just got a relaxer recently.  Before that I was natural and had been wearing braids and twist most of the year.  (also I really don't remember what I did before I went natural seems like it was so long ago) Although since reading everyone's comments I think that I might try Pre-pooing with either EVOO or Nexxus Keraphix or maybe even both.  When I was natural I always did Co-washes everyday and my hair felt great!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 25, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> I do all three!  I co-wash 6 days a week, and on my shampoo day I will either pre-poo or deep condition, depending on what I feel like doing.  But I think con washing is the most important thing I do



ITA. This is what I do and my hair has been feeling great. Co-washing is the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## NessaNessa (Oct 25, 2006)

Pre-poo!!!  This, my dear, has saved me from ruining my stretches.  Coconut oil, evoo, and any condish applied to roots running away from you, will have you singing to the high heaven!!!

DC works really well also!!

I voted pree-poo


----------



## from36to38 (Oct 25, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> Once a week: Mix half bottle of VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie Cond. w/ too med. squirts of Pantene R&N Cond. 1 squirts of NTM, 2 TBSP. honey, and 2 cap fulls of castor oil, one squirt of jojoba oil, 2 caps of EVOO, and two small squirts of NExuss Humectress Cond. mix until my arm hurts.. Add two TSP. of MSM warmed and mixed in 1/4c. spring water and 20 drops of Eucaliptus Oil. Then its ready! Smoothe/pour over wet braids in the shower and squeeze/mush it in roll up into a mushy bun on top of my head (then i shower while its workin its magic) then bucket large amounts of water over it to rinse. The end results in extra soft hair and fresh braids.
> 
> Then I spray with my homemade MTG concoction to seal in the moisture.



please...what is:
NTM
MSM
and
MTG?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 25, 2006)

deep conditioning


----------



## angelita842002 (Oct 27, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> I do all three!  I co-wash 6 days a week, and on my shampoo day I will either pre-poo or deep condition, depending on what I feel like doing. But I think con washing is the most important thing I do


 
I totally agree cowash about 3 or 4 days a week and shampoo/conditioner o sundays and will either prepoo or deep condition. But CO WASH is the BEST


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 26, 2006)

angelita842002 said:
			
		

> I totally agree cowash about 3 or 4 days a week and shampoo/conditioner o sundays and will either prepoo or deep condition. But CO WASH is the BEST


Me too! I deep condition and pre-poo, and I've gotten some really great results so far.


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 26, 2006)

pre-pooing never did much for me.  i co-wash my hair 5-6 days a week and have made excellent progress since doing so.  plus it leaves my hair moisturized all day long and keeps my strands shiney (without all the product) and strong.  i always deep condition after a shampoo for about an hour or 2 without heat.  without co-wash i think my natural hair would be brittle and coarse

(by the way- i haven't had any split ends since co-washing!)


----------



## toniy (Jan 5, 2007)

Mon-Sat 
        1. CW (vatika,suave,HE) 
        2. Check hair to see if protein (MNT) or moisturizing (b&b) conditioner needed
         3. Seal hair with oil (jojoba,castor or mtg) and massage scalp with WGO or mtg/jojoba

I work out a lot so I have to wash out the sweat.

Sun afternoon - prepoo (amla,coconut,castor,mtg...) w/cap

Sunday night - Clarify,Henna, wash (CON),DC(NTM mask/amla)


----------



## AmyInAtl (Jan 5, 2007)

my best is after abt 5 days my hair is grime....

i slather on cheapy conditioner, on dry hair, and do it for 2 days, and bun....

day 3 i wash, my hair is baby soft....

i dont know when the last time i deep conditioned (w/heat)

i always have to do a proteint tx, usually 2 eggs, after...

because of the increase in my hairs porosity, after 2 days in CON (increased elasticity aka softer hair breaks easier)

then i do a 5 min deep CON and rinse

i think alot of ppl have learned more on these boards than stylist, as far as taking care of your own hair, and applying what works for you

go lhcf


----------



## seymone (Jan 5, 2007)

Deep Conditioning... It makes my hair a dream


----------



## CaliJ (Jan 5, 2007)

For me, it's condition washes, then deep conditioning.


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually pre-pooing with ApHogee has worked really really well for me.  I think I get better results with that than deep conditioning most times.

Chayil


----------



## asiaticlily (Jan 6, 2007)

Pre-pooing and Deep Conditioning


----------



## keluric (Jan 6, 2007)

I do all three.


----------



## tijay (Jan 7, 2007)

i pre-poo and DC, haven't tried co washes yet, but i will try to see what kind of results i get...the  pre-poo, DC routine works great for me


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 7, 2007)

I get good results from both pre-pooing and deep conditioning. It's hard to choose which gives the best results so I voted 'not sure'.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 7, 2007)

Deep conditioning all the way! Weekly deep conditioning with heat has really improved my hair. I thought I had my regimen down but this was the missing piece.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 9, 2007)

In the winter I co-wash and deep condition. It really relives dryness.


----------



## Golong (Jan 9, 2007)

from36to38 said:
			
		

> please...what is:
> NTM
> MSM
> and
> ...


I'm new here too and the only thing I can figure out is MTG which is Main Tail Grow (I think) .  NTM & MSM i haven't figured out yet .  Can you ladies fill us in please.


----------



## Sha76 (Jan 10, 2007)

Deep conditioning, Hands down


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Guess I'm in the minority.  Co-washing does NOTHING for me......


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm new too, but I know that MSM is some kinda vitamin that you can get a walmart.  And NTM is Neutragena Triple Moisture.  Now can anyone tell me what conditioner washes are? And what is CBL?


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Feb 3, 2007)

Pre-pooing worked great for me, I just had to stop because I had to stay in the shower longer. My hot water doesn't last too long But deep conditioning works just as well.


----------



## leleepop (Apr 14, 2007)

I do all of the above now that I am transitioning. Once I'm fully natural I continue to do all three but not every time I wet my hair like now. Transitioning is not joke.


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 14, 2007)

i only deep condition. Con washes mean more maintenance on my hair. however when my transition is over im sure ill be singing a different tune.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 14, 2007)

I voted for DC...I tried pre pooing but it didn't seem to do much for me.  I didn't really care for cowashing much either  .  Washing with poo and dcing with heat twice a week seems to do wonders for my hair.


----------



## tricie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey, sunshine_krissy!

I voted _not sure _ because I my hair seems to love pre-pooing *and *DC; my hair laughed at me when I co-washed, like what the heck do you think you're doing, ding dong?   

HTH!


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 14, 2007)

co-washing does it for me. i don't know how i got along before them. the moisture is amazing  i don't pre-poo or deep condition.

flawdagator conditioner washing simply means washing your hair with conditioner instead of shampoo. alot of shampoos contain sodium lauryl sulfates (or derivatives thereof) which are really drying for hair. conditioners are more moisturising and will gently clean the hair all on its own. with co-washing, like most regime components, you really have to try it to see if it'll work for your hair. hth


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 14, 2007)

I would say co-washing and deep conditioning.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 20, 2007)

I voted for DCs. IMO, it's the only reason I have hair on my head  .

If I were still natural, I would've voted Co-washing...That was a must back then...Can't do it now for some reason.

For me, pre-poo'ing is pointless  .


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 3, 2007)

tricie said:
			
		

> Hey, sunshine_krissy!
> 
> I voted _not sure _because I my hair seems to love pre-pooing *and *DC; my hair laughed at me when I co-washed, like _*what the heck do you think you're doing, ding dong? *_
> 
> HTH!


 
LMBO!!!!


----------



## Gisselle (May 3, 2007)

I pre-poo and DC.  Co-washing didn't do anything for me.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 4, 2007)

*What if you do all three at the same time, is it damaging for the hair? Even if you have very dry hair?*


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 4, 2007)

*Bumping please*


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 14, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> *What if you do all three at the same time, is it damaging for the hair? Even if you have very dry hair?*



Yeah, I'd like some input on this too. I did all 3 tonight. And my dag-on hair still feels kinda dry...what's the deal? 
Pre-Poo i used VO5 plus Evoo
DC I used ORS replenishing pack under with a shower cap for about 45 minutes. 
Then I rinsed that and co washed again with the ORS.

I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer and yes I have some nice NG but my hair is feeling all dry right now. Soft...but dry.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 14, 2007)

BUMP - BUMP


----------



## myco (Jun 14, 2007)

Mook's hair said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd like some input on this too. I did all 3 tonight. And my dag-on hair still feels kinda dry...what's the deal?
> Pre-Poo i used VO5 plus Evoo
> DC I used ORS replenishing pack under with a shower cap for about 45 minutes.
> Then I rinsed that and co washed again with the ORS.
> ...




I think you're still experiencing dryness because you used a conditioner with too much protein as your Co-wash and deep conditioner. I would only use ORS for a deep conditioner. There's really no extra benefit in deep conditioning with it and then applying it to your hair again.  

I don't think it's necessary to do all three every time you wash.  I think Conditioner washing is more like a regimen booster, as opposed to a staple. If I need a quick shot of moisture and softening, I conditioner wash. If my hair is sweaty, but I don't want to go through the whole shampoo/DC process, I know I can get a quick payoff by just conditioner washing. Things like that.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jul 10, 2007)

DCing because it combats the damage of chemical treatments, coloring, heat styling and environmental pollution when deep conditioning your hair on a regular basis. This will help replenish lost moisture and keep locks shiny and resilient. So dc-ing is vital to hair health.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm having success with all three...


----------



## la flaca (Jul 22, 2007)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> Actually *pre-pooing with ApHogee* has worked really really well for me. I think I get better results with that than deep conditioning most times.
> 
> Chayil


 
Do you do it with dry hair? Sorry, I am slow


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to say all three in that order
co-washing
dc-ing
pre-pooing

I co-wash every other day or every day,DC bi-weekly or weekly and poo when needed.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Jul 22, 2007)

After I got a perm (something like telax)  I was co washing like every other day. It was nice at first and it actually made my hair soooo soft and easy to style but it made my perm look old really realy old fast. It felt nice but I dont think I'll do that again. 
I tried pre poo'ing and my hair looked very moisturized after I finished washing and air drying. When I deep conditioned my hair felt and looked the same. So for me its a tie with pre poo'ing and deep con.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 23, 2009)

Deep conditioning for sure .


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well DCing on dry hair is doing great for me, pre-pooing is too time consuming, so I'm going to start co-washing and see how that works, but if that doesn't work then I'm going back to pre-pooing and shampooing......


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

For me, deep conditioning without a doubt. I am relaxed, transitioning to texlaxed and can't adjust to cowashing anymore than twice a week for now. I prepoo over night with either oil or conditioner (MT), and sometimes a combination of the two twice a week when I am using a shampoo containing sulfates the next day to wash my hair.


----------



## newflowers (Mar 24, 2009)

I selected deep conditioning because if I were to do only one dc would be it. However, I do all three, and my hair loves me the best.


----------



## taj (Mar 24, 2009)

DEEP CONDITIONING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Although I do all three and I love them all....

I'd say DC'ing because rinsing out the DC will almost be like cowashing and my DC always contains at least one oil, I prepoo with oils....


----------



## prospurr4 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I don't pre-poo and DC only 4 times a year (after a touchup), so my answer is co-washing, which I do once/week.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 26, 2009)

Cowashing


----------



## MizzCoco (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to DC before i shampoo, so i really should have checked pre-poo? Either way, If i skip this step my hair is not happy.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2009)

for me it deep consitioning with heat. i co wash and pre poo too but i know nothing saves my hair like a good 30 minute deep conditioning.

although i will say that nothing beats a coconut milk, evoo and honey pre poo. that stuff is amazing. when i big chop coconut milk will be my main pre poo.


----------



## marla (Mar 27, 2009)

I've tried to pre poo and cowash none of which really worked for me, but weekely deep condish..just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## 2inspireU (Mar 27, 2009)

I chose not sure because I pre-poo and deep condition faithfully, and I cannot choose one over the other. I don't co-wash consistently enough to judge.


----------



## keysha1983 (May 11, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> I pre-poo'd with some cheap conditioner mixed with coconut oil for the first time yesterday then I poo'd and dc w/MNT...... I really like the results....I think I will be adding this to my regimen.


 I tried the same thing this weekend. My hair turned out nice.


----------



## vkb247 (May 11, 2009)

I am a avid cowasher and only prepoo as needed or as I feel like. Hardly ever dc any more.



SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Well DCing on dry hair is doing great for me, pre-pooing is too time consuming, so I'm going to start co-washing and see how that works, but if that doesn't work then I'm going back to pre-pooing and shampooing......


 
Are you washing letting your hair dry than dcing? That's real dedication.


----------



## jumpingjax1906 (May 11, 2009)

I just started co-washing and pre 'pooing.  Pre 'poo and co-wash have helped with detangling significantly and I always DC.  It's a habit.  So, I don't know which one works.


----------



## sharifeh (May 13, 2009)

pre-poo has yet to help me do anything 
co wash helps me alot 
dc only helps alot if i do it overnight because i dont have access to heat at all except a blow dryer
but when i do dc overnight my hair comes out really soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2009)

I voted DC because I love DC w/Heat.  Steamer, Heat Cap, Dryer etc...I am attempting to use less & less 'poo only when I am clarifying to remove buildup and to really rid my hair from product overload.  

Recently, I have been using Conditioner for my "wash"  If I ever feel the need to really Shampoo, more than likely, I would do a Pre-Poo First.  Especially if the ph level of the Shampoo was higher than acceptable.


----------



## hypek (May 14, 2009)

i prepoo with leonor greyl palm oil and motions silk protein conditioner.  then i rinse that out really well and cowash with HE LTR.  i DC once a week with motions SPC and followup with either silicon mix or lustrasilk as a leave in, sealed with doo gro mega thick growth oil.  doing this and not using any heat has really helped me reduce breakage.


----------



## MsEllie (May 14, 2009)

I picked pre-poo - I found that no matter what I do co wash or deep conditioner -  my hair is exceptionally manageable when I pre-poo.  I co wash on Wed and Shampoo/deep condition on Saturday... I didn't pre-poo once or twice and I noticed the difference.. so I pre-poo all the time.. but I know deep conditioning is essential to my regimen because its what initially kept the hair on my head and not the floor


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe that deep conditioning provides me with optimal results and then, I would say co-washing because I do it daily or every other day.


----------



## Ivytresses (Aug 8, 2009)

Please please please!!! I have askesd in several theads without getting an answer. Ladies, what is Prepooing?


----------



## nymane (Aug 8, 2009)

it's basically when you add conditioner/oils to hair (i.e. DC on dry hair) before you shampoo 

check this thread out  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=169417


----------



## Optimistic (Aug 8, 2009)

In order: Pre-pooing, Co-washing, and then DC. I have yet to find a DC that works for me. I'm thinking of doing some of the natural receipes(sp) I've seen on here and other forums.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 8, 2009)

Deep conditioning all the way. Yall got me to wanting to do a deep condition right now! I don't see the point of pre pooing and I don't see the point of co washing either.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 8, 2009)

Optimistic said:


> In order: Pre-pooing, Co-washing, and then DC. I have yet to find a DC that works for me. I'm thinking of doing some of the natural receipes(sp) I've seen on here and other forums.


 
I don't see the point of co washing if you are going to do a dc anyway. isn't that conditioning twice?? and don't you pre poo with conditioner that is 3x the conditioner. Won't you over condition your hair??


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 8, 2009)

Pre-poo'ing followed by poo and DC works best for me in the winter when it's so cold and the air is so dry.  It's too cold to daily co-wash where I live.

Co-washing daily or every other day and immediately sealing and wet bunning works best for me in the summer b/c it really helps me stay on my moisture game in the hot weather.


----------



## nymane (Aug 8, 2009)

remilaku said:


> Deep conditioning all the way. Yall got me to wanting to do a deep condition right now! I don't see the point of pre pooing and I don't see the point of co washing either.



Some people say that when you DC on dry hair (or pre poo) your hair absorbs more of the conditioner/oils since your hair isn't full of water. 

I get that point, but say you haven't washed your hair in a week or so & you've been moisturizing and sealing every day...wouldn't all that product build up act as a barrier (which would lead me to believe that you don't get optimal conditioning benefits from pre-pooing)? I prefer DCing on hair that has been freshly washed, thoroughly towel dried, and then partially air dried (NOT Damp, maybe 50-60% dry)…that way I get rid of product build up and a lot of the water left in my hair. 

Co-washing is great too especially when stretching relaxers because my hair can get dry (a nice alternative to shampoo every once in a while : ) )


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 25, 2009)

*bumping this thread.*​


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 25, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now, because it helps to soften up my new growth, and keeps it from breaking off at the line of demarcation.


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont prepoo or co wash but, I do DC. I found deep conditioning to be the most beneficial. I DC my hair twice a week for at least 2 hours each time. I usually mix in my home batched mix of oils.... and my hair comes out very soft and shiny.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 26, 2009)

Prepoo/dc'ing on dry hair was initially recommended for those with fine hair (like myself) by some stylists as the traditional method of conditioning (after shampooing) tends to weigh the hair down. I have benefited from both methods but I prefer dc'ing on dry hair with as it keeps me from having to keep jumping in and out of the shower (I do wash my hair every other day) then shampooing and following up with Kenra MS or MOP Extreme Moisture


----------



## PGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Pre-poo + Co-wash = key to stretching


----------



## nymane (Aug 26, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Pre-poo + Co-wash = key to stretching



YES!!! I just did that....complete hairgasm :heart2:


----------



## Jewell (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't pre-poo because usually my hair has oils/buildup on it before a wash so the pre-poo products wouldn't penetrate well anyway.  I do co-washing and dc'ing/deep co-washes.  I rarely use shampoo, but even then I don't usually pre-poo.  I like to keep it simple, and all those steps for me is too much work.  CW and deep conditioner afterwards is how I largely maintain my hair.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Aug 28, 2009)

I voted unsure, because I am just getting into the routine.  However I do know that my hair does LOVEs conditioner no matter how it applied.


----------



## dcprdiva (Aug 29, 2009)

I voted DC - I do it at minimum twice a week, makes my hair strong and moisturized at the same time.  Although, I have CO washed before, I only do it when I'm working out hard and don't have to work the next day. I like CO washing.  For pre-poo, I haven't seen the benefit unless I'm using Amla Oil.  I don't use my Amla as much right now.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't vote because I do all three.

I always pre-poo to detangle my hair before I wash.  I use warmed henna gloss or warmed conditioner to pre-poo with. I normally pre-poo over night. 

I rinse my hair for a few minutes and then wash my hair with WEN.  I never use shampoo. 

I always Deep Condition my hair with every was for 30 minutes under a heat cap.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 13, 2009)

Deep conditioning has always and will always be my best friend.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 20, 2009)

Co-washing. I have never pre-pooed and I rarely dc.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 20, 2009)

i have never pre poo-ed, but i would like to try it this weekend. DC works best for me. i add some EVOO and EVCO in my conditioner and my hair loves me.


----------



## Hysi (Oct 20, 2009)

mochamadness said:


> When I clarify, I don't pre-poo only because when you clarify you are looking for that deep down clean. So IMO I think it may be a waste of product.


 
just had to say mocha- ur hair is crazy beautiful!

i say DC. i've recently began co-wash 6 days a week since bcing and it feels really good, but i ahve to say the dc. i;ve always done it and had excellent results.


----------



## FijiFlower (Nov 30, 2009)

I consistently deep condition and do it on a weekly basis.  I am new to co-washing, but have found that my hair is much more moisturized, I am a little concerned with build-up, but think I am going to combat that by varying my conditioners and using pure baking soda(no poo though) to clean my scalp, i used to do that when i had locs and got the itchies and it worked wonders!!!!!


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Nov 30, 2009)

I do all three. In the summer co-washing is my friend. In the colder months I pre-poo weekly as well as deep condition regardless of the season.


----------



## Missigirl (Nov 30, 2009)

I pre-poo and deep condition every week.  Not really a big fan of co-washing.  I voted deep conditioning because I think it does the most for my hair.


----------



## grow (Mar 27, 2010)

i love to dc overnight!

that one i do at least twice a week and on dry hair.

the cowashing i've been doing almost daily and it gives great results!

sadly, i can't say the same thing about the pre pooing.
i did it for almost 3 months expecting "who knows what", but saw no change in my hair.
so instead of using that oil to pre poo, i do oil rinses, which have changed the managability of my hair from the first rinse.

cowashing and dc'ing have also given me immediate results!


----------



## NIN4eva (May 11, 2010)

I do all 3. But...

If I prepoo on dry hair I _have_ to wash with shampoo to avoid build-up because of the honey. So I only do it once per week. Then I DC. I co-wash 2-3 times per week. Depending on my work out schedule.


----------



## IWantCurlyHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Im not sure bc I do all 3 on wash day. Im think im just obsessed with putting product in my hair so I pretty much do all 3 just for the fun of it.


----------



## BillionaireHopes (Jul 8, 2010)

Honestly co-washing. Before co-washing I was just deep conditioning my hair and it did nothing for my hair but once i started doing co-washing it made a big difference in my hair.


----------



## Emz Forever (Jul 8, 2010)

I voted for prepooing. My interpretation of optimal results was losing little to no hair during the wash cycle and having silkier, more conditioned hair after the wash. I find when I prepoo, I get those results as opposed to when i don't. Even when I cowash, I do it like a prepoo, ie I add the conditioner to my dry hair, let it sit a while under a shower cap, and then rinse it out, reapply and then rinse. If I am prepooing before a shampoo, I do either a hot oil treatment or crappy condish mixed with oils. For a cowash, I will use a better quality condish alone.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried prepooing during my stretch and my hair HATED IT. I'm gonna try it again now that I'm freshly relaxed. DCing gives me the best results though!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 19, 2010)

pre-pooing makes my detangling process in the shower a breeze. after protective styling and moisturizing it has contributed to the turn around in my hair progress over the past 8 months.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jul 19, 2010)

I do all 3 regularly depending on my daily schedule. If I absolutely *had* to get rid on one it would be co-washing. I may have to when my classes start.


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 8, 2010)

I do all 3:

prepooing doesn't do much. but I like the way it prevents my hair from being stripped
deep conditioning gives me the most benefit
co-washing is my second love next to dcing. it makes my hair soft and moisturized when I'm in a rushand don't have time to do a full DC


----------



## Vashti (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to co-wash 2 to 3 times a week but my schedule doesn't allow it now so I only co-wash once a week. However Deep Conditioning with both moisture and protein has helped keep my hair stronger and moisturized longer and has stopped breakage for me. I haven't tried pre-pooing yet.


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 8, 2010)

I pre poo with amla powder mixed with water or oil (depends on how my hair feels)

I don't co-wash. I did try it but it's really hard to find an inexpensive 100% natural condish and my hair did not like aussie moist as a co-wash.

I used to DC with ORS mayo but I am looking to start DCing with my own homemade natural condish protein based or moisture


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 8, 2010)

DC is more effective if you want to give deep moisture to your hair as it often contains a concotion of oils,water and proteins .Pree po s with coconut/grapeseed oil really work in making my hair shinier and feel more pliable,I pour a generous amount of hot oil on my head massage it in and leave it on my head for about an hour under a shower cap .Rinse and shampoo and  apply conditioner for about 3/4 mins and rinse .Works great !


----------



## thehairmaverick (Aug 8, 2010)

When I pre-poo overnight, I never NEED to DC...I just do it anyway. The oil makes my hair so soft and smooth, and detangling is a breeze! I could just use me pantene frizzy to smooth condish and be fine


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2010)

i dc atleast twice a week and when im not dcing im cowashing with a cheapie (a good cheapie)


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 8, 2010)

i must pre-poo before i wash w/ a sulfate free poo or castile soap...before i didnt used to, and i def notice a difference...but the most important to me is cowashing (usually 2-3x a week) & DCing weekly


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 13, 2010)

This is a toughie...I've done all three.  Right now DC seems to be most effective because I started using a steamer.  Pre-poo seemed just to be messy and with the least amount of end results.

Co-washing is awesome because it allows me the flexibility of having clean hair daily if necessary.  I have to cut back on this now that I have started steaming.


----------



## Naturae (Aug 14, 2010)

This thread is still open!? I started this thread under my old name _sunshyne_krissy _back in 2006....

When I just re-read my co-wash concoction that was posted in the OP I'm thinking...why was I doing all that?!

Co-wash reggie NOW is Mega Tek followed by Suave Almond/Shea Butter every 3 days.

I have come a long way. No longer doing braid extensions!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jan 9, 2011)

Pre-poo is my vote since my hair is so manageable and soft.  Co-washing is great for my hair too, but I don't practice DC'ing outside of my conditioner.


----------



## yodeebee (Jan 22, 2011)

Love your chart!!


----------



## Sesi (Mar 24, 2011)

Pre-pooing with coconut oil the night before a wash has done wonders for me. The way ?I see it, it serves as a deep-condition too, I guess I and kinda like an oil rinse too). It moisturizes my hair from inside and also prevents too much water from getting in, preserving elasticity and health of my hair. that way my hair is stronger, doesn't shed as much, and looks healthier. win-win situation if you ask me.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't voted yet...they are all really important to me...

1. I don't use shampoo, so all of my washes are CWs

2. Because of the color, I must DC

3. The pre-poo gives me that extra moisture that I need as well...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Jul 31, 2011)

I  pre poo and dc but I would say that prepooing is more beneficial for my hair.  I pre poo with coconut oil and it just melts the tangles away, and helps with dryness.


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked DC, my hair dose not like prepooing or co-washing.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've only tried pre-pooing and deep conditioning and my hair responds to DC-ing the best.  My hair doesn't like pre-poo.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 7, 2011)

I vote for dc'ing. Especially int he winter because I don't co-wash. As long as I dc and use a good leave in my hair can stay moisturized for days. 

Pre-pooing  did not really make a difference in my hair. It worked really great on my nieces 4b transitioning hair.

co-washing is great for the summer but does not leave my hair moisturized enough for me to skip dc'ing.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 7, 2011)

I have to vote deep conditioning.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2011)

Frequent co washing but if not frequent I say DC.


----------



## Faux (Sep 8, 2011)

No matter how long I DC, if I didn't pre poo, my hair isn't going to come out AS GOOD.


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't even use conditioner separate anymore cause I use Suave shampoo plus conditioner and I love it.

So, pre poo and weekly overnight DC works for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 9, 2011)

Co washing for me simply coats my hair & makes it feel weird. Booo to me! Pre pooing I have noooo idea if its benefiting my hair. Maybe its internal?? I just don't see any difference or change in the texture or maintenance.  Now deep conditioning is so good to me.  My hair end up so soft and fluffy. Yummy!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## kellistarr (Nov 26, 2011)

Pre-poo is the way to go for me,


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 13, 2011)

I vote prePOO...PrePoo-ing always makes detangling a much more pleasant xperience for me


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 27, 2012)

Team Cowash here!  I do a Mega Tek concoction deep condition, and then a cowash with Deva Curl No Poo, and Wen the next day.  I cannot Tell you how awesome my hair has been feeling!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 27, 2012)

i voted DCing but CWing comes in a close second


----------



## PJaye (Mar 27, 2012)

keepithealthy said:


> I vote for dc'ing. Especially int he winter because I don't co-wash. As long as I dc and use a good leave in my hair can stay moisturized for days.
> 
> Pre-pooing did not really make a difference in my hair. It worked really great on my nieces 4b transitioning hair.
> 
> co-washing is great for the summer but does not leave my hair moisturized enough for me to skip dc'ing.


 
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 27, 2012)

I always pre poo, but I've learned that my 4b hair loves loves loves water.  Cowashing really helps keep my hair healthy.  I have color so I make sure that I pre poo every time I wash or cowash my hair.  When I pre poo, I put it on and leave it for a couple of hours or overnight.  Does that count as dc?  I have a sit under dryer but I'm too busy too just sit under the dryer.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 5, 2012)

Victorian said:
			
		

> I do all three!  I co-wash 6 days a week, and on my shampoo day I will either pre-poo or deep condition, depending on what I feel like doing.  But I think con washing is the most important thing I do



Aren't your hair shedding yet? Geez i used to cowash that often and my hair started falling and thinning ,it ' s alot of manipulation and stress for the hair to be wet that often.



To answer the question ,pree poo with oil works well ,DC is the most beneficial step of my routine ,CW goves good results if my hair is relatively clean prior washing .


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 5, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Aren't your hair shedding yet? Geez i used to cowash that often and my hair started falling and thinning ,it ' s alot of manipulation and stress for the hair to be wet that often.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question ,pree poo with oil works well ,DC is the most beneficial step of my routine ,CW goves good results if my hair is relatively clean prior washing .



Pity it didn't work for you. I love co-washing regularly!


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I cowash every other day and dc every saturday. I leave them in for an hour so the results are the same so I say both

I grease my scalp the night before I shampoo idk if thats a pre poo or not


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

I wash with a cleansing con every sat and DC with either a treatment or a masque. I predeepoo on fridays before my wash. On tues I dc with regular conditioner like a 3-5 min conditioner for a few hrs on dry hair then rinse it out. Hth


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 7, 2012)

I deep condition once every week with a heating cap. I condition wash 3 times a week. I pre poo every once in a blue. So deep conditioning hands down is what keeps my hair, strong so it can grow long! Oh yea, and I most certainly can't forget my protein treatment, which is a whole extra step in itself. Lol


----------



## AudraChanell (Dec 24, 2012)

Honestly I do all three, but I MUST deep condition after I wash my hair or I dont feel whole LOL


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 12, 2013)

I've started DCing before I shampoo, so I guess that's also a pre-poo. I don't co-wash at all.


----------



## Avidprayer (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been looking for the proper thread to say this in but........ PRE-POOING CHANGED MY LIFE YESTERDAY!!!!! I have never seen the tangles melt away the way that they did. My hair has never had this much definition and it was even clumping (yes my 4bhair that I never thought would clump did) before I detangled with conditioner in. I did both a light-protein treatment and DC as well but my hair (that I thought was protein sensitive) was so soft and manageable that I knew the Pre-poo made a difference. It's fully dry now and still like "buttah" LOL. 

it's now a permanent part of my reggie


----------



## Soratachi (Mar 1, 2013)

Deep conditoning is my holy grail, but I will always pre-poo.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2013)

I do all 3 but deep conditioning gives my hair so much life.


----------



## vmerie (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't prepoo.  I just don't see the need or benefit.  I do co-washes every now and again but deep conditioning brings my hair back to life!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 7, 2013)

bonedacious99 said:


> I'm also confused.  What's the difference between pre-poo and deep conditioning?



To me they r the same but some say prepooing will prevent water fatigue


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 8, 2013)

Prepooing I usually do after a relaxer or before clarifying. Otherwise, it really does nothing for me but waste shampoo. 

Cowash is seasonal for me but this just make my hair feel yucky. 

Deep conditioning is the only that makes a difference in my hair. It's my holy grail.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jul 9, 2013)

I pre poo , co- wash, and deep condition. I think of it as building a foundation for healthy, happy hair.  I selected pre poo as the most important for me.  I use coconut oil or raw honey-  the building blocks for strong, moisturized hair .  My hair gets natural nourishment before I use the other good for my hair treatment  and hair products that are a part of my regimen.  HHJ!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jul 11, 2013)

For me it's co-washes and dc's. I cowash every other day and dc once a week under the steamer.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 11, 2013)

I do all three!

Prepoo before every wash with oil on scalp and length. I usually do a diff oil for each area. 

I DC after every wash and sometimes cowash out the DC. I also cowash out my henna and ayurvedic powder glosses. I used to DC on dry dirty hair, then shampoo and use a rinse out conditioner. Now I mostly DC after prepoo and wash. 

I only cowash to rinse out glosses and once I get to about 6 weeks post texturizer to moisturize my NG.


----------



## soulglo (Aug 2, 2013)

pre pooing


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe (Aug 2, 2013)

Now that I no longer use conditioner or deep conditioner, I always do a pre poo. I warm up some hazelnut oil and I massage my hair and scalp with it and leave it in overnight. My step mother who raised me is Indian and has given me so many Indian hair care secrets with thrice weekly warm oil scalp massages being one of them. I have always thought that Indian, Middle Eastern and Arab women were the most beautiful women in the world and part of it is how well they take care of their hair. From what I understand, the oil massage promotes faster hair growth and silkier shinier hair. So in my opinion, pre poos are more beneficial than deep conditioning treatments which would always weigh my hair down and Make it heavy, crusty and just hard. I'm pretty sure that dry hair can absorb more nutrients than wet hair anyway. Co washing on the other hand gave me build up and caused breakage. I need shampoo in my life. In fact I shampoo every other day or sometimes when I'm feeling lazy every 2 days so like three to four times a week.


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 2, 2013)

All 3 are important, all 3 serve DIFFERENT purposes:

*Pre Poo*- jump starts the detangling process and helps with hygral fatigue (light conditioner on roots and EVCO on the entire length)- withhout it my hair will have millions of tangles coming out of my shampoo

*DC*- conditions and nourishes the INSIDE of the strand.

*Cowash*-  removes sweat (midweek)  from working out, helps with stretching, smooths the cuticle (light, instant conditioner)- gives hair a midweek pick me up


I HAVE to have all three.......no such thing as one being unneccesary, they do not accomplish the SAME purpose


----------



## naija24 (Feb 4, 2014)

I <3 cowashing. It's wonderful. 

At one point I was DCing every other day and that was really nice. But I used up a lot of conditioner doing that so I stopped.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Feb 4, 2014)

Because I use a mud wash to cleanse my hair, my hair does not require a dc to be moisturized. Coconut oil or a mayo mix pre poo do more for my hair than dcing. Dcing doesn't make a noticeable difference for me anymore unless it is a protein conditioner. I can't compare these to co-washing because it has a different purpose. 

Nice question OP! It made me reflect on my regimen and why I do each step.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 24, 2014)

Old poll but I do all three regularly.


----------



## Risingsun (May 24, 2014)

I prepoo with olive oil...my best thing.


_____________________________________


YouTube:  www.YouTube/Moorevolve.com​


----------



## curlyTisME (May 25, 2014)

Cowash then use olive oil to seal then rinse.


----------



## Kkinds (Jul 21, 2014)

Deep conditioning is everything! My hair is so healthy! I've never tried pre-poo, but I think I'll work it into my regimen to test it on my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't pick one because I think they all serve a purpose for me but if I had to rate them in the order of importance to my hair it would be:

1 Deep conditioning. Game changer and most important step in my hair care routine.

2 Pre poo. Great way to prep my hair for washing by removing shed hair & tangles

3 Co washing. I could actually do without co washing, but it's cool for when my hair needs an extra boost of moisture until my real wash day with shampoo. I find deep conditioning and pre pooing kinda lessens the need for this though. It's just extra.


----------

